# New Mods?



## kochab (Nov 5, 2007)

it seems like there are a number of people/threads that need help but go unanswered from other members for quite some time. Are the mods needing any help because I would love the position. I have experience in many fields (crappy pun intended), and know about even more than that. besides a mod with 6+ hours of nothing to do each day could be benifical to the site. or the poor chum that does it already.


----------



## potroast (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, if you see people that need help, and you say that you can help them, and you have the time to do so, and their questions are unanswered, and you're a helpful member of this forum, and what were you asking about? 


The moderators are simply asked to do admin-type stuff around here, like deleting duplicate posts, and moving threads. It's not their job to answer questions, it just so happens that several helpful growers have agreed to be a mod.

HTH


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 6, 2007)

what? I pay these mods good money and there not here to answer my questions?? Thats it your fired now who will tell me which came first the peanut butter or the jelly...???


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 6, 2007)

90-100% of the time mods will be chosen, not given upon request. This applies to all forum.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hi Kochab,*
* Its not the moderators job to answer questions. Thats what the forum was set up for. Growers helping growers etc. I think the moderators do an amazing job here and considering the large amount of people using this site, its really incredible how well its run. *

* If you really want to be helpful then answer questions. You don't have to have a 'moderator' title to do that.*
*Perhaps then you will be picked as one. *

*Sweet post though. Cute!*


kochab said:


> it seems like there are a number of people/threads that need help but go unanswered from other members for quite some time. Are the mods needing any help because I would love the position. I have experience in many fields (crappy pun intended), and know about even more than that. besides a mod with 6+ hours of nothing to do each day could be benifical to the site. or the poor chum that does it already.


----------



## lovethegreen (Nov 6, 2007)

I think the mods are doing a bang up job


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 10, 2007)

everyone thinks the mods are God like, in fact most are just old users we fully trust.
this is a security issue letting anyone have mod rights. stick around a few months and help out you might get a offer to moderate!


----------



## kochab (Nov 10, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> everyone thinks the mods are God like, in fact most are just old users we fully trust.
> this is a security issue letting anyone have mod rights. stick around a few months and help out you might get a offer to moderate!


ive been here quite a while already. im not too worried about it. I think i may have my hands full with a new project i plan on starting tomorrow. i need to root about 15-20 clones and get them started vegging nicely before spring next year, so i can put them outside. im hoping to have them 2-3ft tall before i put them outside.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah Im an unofficial self proclaimed moderator but for some reason my check has been a little slow in getting here hmmm????????


----------



## NO GROW (Nov 20, 2007)

They accidently sent it to my house filthy....sorry I cashed it.....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 20, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> They accidently sent it to my house filthy....sorry I cashed it.....


and he bought two flashlights with it and a picture of the sun again, looks like he has enough light to do 2 grows now


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 21, 2007)

lol well Im still looking for a replacement check lol


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

and i'm looking for a promotion.... o.0


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm looking at all of you.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

even me?!?

don't look! i'm naked!!!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

I think all the moderators are doing a swimmingly!!! ... except that extremly bad man FDD, he is hitler reincarnate, pirate, ghost, prostitute?
how many mods are there?

ooooo everyone look KPs naked


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I think all the moderators are doing a swimmingly!!! ... except that extremly bad man FDD, he is hitler reincarnate, pirate, ghost, prostitute?
> how many mods are there?
> 
> ooooo everyone look KPs naked





i'm gonna say...........27


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

oh wow 27 thats alot I had no idea!!!
... they dont really get paid right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> oh wow 27 thats alot I had no idea!!!
> ... they dont really get paid right?



do they? are there really that many?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> oh wow 27 thats alot I had no idea!!!
> ... they dont really get paid right?


of course they do!?!?

you don't think someone would spend all their free time HERE do you?


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I think all the moderators are doing a swimmingly!!! ... except that extremly bad man FDD, he is hitler reincarnate, pirate, ghost, prostitute?
> how many mods are there?
> 
> ooooo everyone look KPs naked


 remember when you called one hitler haha.. which one was it? hmm.....


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ooooo everyone look KPs naked


brand new mod campaign idea


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

... no I guess you would have to be a pretty cracked out person to want to spend time here
FDD your last post has left me completely puzzled and lost... and feeling little bicurious...

Hitler... hmmm dosn't ring any bells.
If the devil was runing for president and used that as his campain slogan I think he might have a pretty good chance...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ... no I guess you would have to be a pretty cracked out person to want to spend time here
> FDD your last post has left me completely puzzled and lost... and feeling little bicurious...


 ruh roh.....do i smell brokeback rollitup mountain hahahaha


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> ruh roh.....do i smell brokeback rollitup mountain hahahaha


hey!

i'm the only one allowed to be naked around here....


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

ruh roh?!?! do I smell SCOOBY SNACKS!?!?!?!


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hey!
> 
> i'm the only one allowed to be naked around here....


 yes you are right now pics are in order.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hey!
> 
> i'm the only one allowed to be naked around here....


well mastakush was haning out hear befor naked on the toilet in the street... drinking beer... and he said only he was alowed to be naked... and thoes sound like fighting words to me...


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> well mastakush was haning out hear befor naked on the toilet in the street... drinking beer... and he said only he was alowed to be naked... and thoes sound like fighting words to me...


you're on....lol


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ... and feeling little bicurious...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> well mastakush was haning out hear befor naked on the toilet in the street... drinking beer... and he said only he was alowed to be naked... and thoes sound like fighting words to me...


 yes you are indeed right. i enjoy long nights by the fireplace with a warming glass of cognac while gently stroking my pet chinchilla. all while being totally nude except for my snowflake sweater my grandmother knitted me.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 21, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> you're on....lol


Your a hottie KP


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

god i love those bug eyed emoticons that are in shock. they looked so surprised, they crack me up every time.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

wait a second... you have a chinchila? all is forgiven... we understand... I have even bin naked once in my life myself you know... its happen to the best of us, we just have to hold our heads high, and try and take it all in stride, and just live our lives day by day, and try not to be hainted by that terible memory, that is, jenifer lopez...
... I'm way to sober... whenever I start talking like thiss, it either because I need to smoke... or I'm baked... this is not the later. this is sobriety, a jack Nicholson production.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> wait a second... you have a chinchila? all is forgiven... we understand... I have even bin naked once in my life myself you know... its happen to the best of us, we just have to hold our heads high, and try and take it all in stride, and just live our lives day by day, and try not to be hainted by that terible memory, that is, jenifer lopez...
> ... I'm way to sober... whenever I start talking like thiss, it either because I need to smoke... or I'm baked... this is not the later. this is sobriety, a jack Nicholson production.


You're sober right now? Hold on, this calls for some of these...


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

haha thoes guys are silly!
wow... I never noticed that was rick james... I always thought it was a hasidic jew with that big har, and the coat and all that... ... the things you see when sober... its almost like being high... but oposit...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 21, 2007)

god i love those damn things. wuh wait j-lo, that booty it is so round. why, no j-lo has thickness.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 21, 2007)

what damn things do you love? crack whores?
... j-lo is kind of cool, but... for now... its ok for me to say what I said... because I said it... what did I say anyway?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 21, 2007)

tckfui said:


> what damn things do you love? crack whores?
> ... j-lo is kind of cool, but... for now... its ok for me to say what I said... because I said it... what did I say anyway?


that's classified; i'd tell you, but then i'd have to kill you...


----------



## tckfui (Nov 22, 2007)

... i didnt say nuthin...


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

tckfui said:


> ... i didnt say nuthin...


lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2007)

this is so much better than talking about needing more mods.


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

abud! how the hell are you?!? 

how'd things work out?


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2007)

still trucking along, had to restructure after a peice of the pie got spoiled, life is good garden is fair. 

good to see you! NAKED


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 22, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> still trucking along, had to restructure after a peice of the pie got spoiled, life is good garden is fair.
> 
> good to see you! NAKED


lol 

what a nite babe... lol

no, that's not me. i didn't want to blind anyone.... 

i'm so glad to hear you're well! i've been worried about you, believe it or not


----------



## abudsmoker (Nov 22, 2007)

i was thinking about russ anyone get a update?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 22, 2007)

... my grandmother was dutch Irish and my grandfather was lesbian. that makes me quarter lesbian


----------



## GoodFriend (Nov 22, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> i was thinking about russ anyone get a update?


he was hanging out on the live chat and i had a few words with him

he's waiting for court, but he's out and about now... doing ok... apparently the ol lady did him in...

i wish him all the best though!


----------

